# 30" ITP's ordered



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

they will be in my possession next friday.. i ordered them from a local guy in houston.. he was a great guy to deal with.. best deal by far that i could find.. i decided to go all skinnies..


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

can't wait to get them put on..


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

ok, now that the guy is a sponsor of MIMB, here is where i got the tires from.. best price i could find..

http://www.xtremesidexside.com/

he was easy to deal with.. we had to do it all over email cause i'm out of the country.. but he sold me on the tires and seems to be able to get some great deals on other items..


----------

